# Radon Scart Light 10.0? Crossbike gesucht.



## ChrisMGN (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

angefangen habe ich ja mit einem Cube Acid 2013, nun möchte ich mir als zusätzliches Fahrrad einen Alltagstauglichen Tourer für teils auch lange Strecken zulegen. Es soll ein Crossbike werden und sollte um die 1400 Euro kosten. 1400 ist auch wirklich das momentane Maximum das ich entbehren kann.

Mich spricht hier vor allem das Scart 10.0 von Radon an. Ich denke die Ausstattung ist durchweg solide, bin mir aber zum Beispiel bei der Suntour Gabel nicht sicher ob sie gut ist.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Scart-Light-10-0_id_25164_.htm

Was meint ihr zum Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bei dem Bike? Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Radon oder vielleicht sogar direkt mit diesem Fahrrad?

Ich nehme auch gerne alternative Vorschläge entgegen. Bitte bleibt aber im Preisrahmen und kommt nicht mit "pack noch 100€ drauf und hole dir...", danke.


Viele Grüße,
Chris


----------



## zett78 (18. Juni 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/radon-bikes.225/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

